# UK's top areas for running and cycling - Strava Heatmaps



## Matt Cycle (Mar 8, 2016)

Strava have issued heatmaps for the UK to show the top areas for the busiest, fastest, longest, hilliest and flattest running and cycling journeys.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-35640743


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 8, 2016)

I've noticed some of routes I go cycling on are in at number 9 in Derbyshire

Hampshire is in at number 4 for running - anything to do with you @Northerner ?  West Yorks at number 2 for running and South Yorks at number 6.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I've noticed some of routes I go cycling on are in at number 9 in Derbyshire
> 
> Hampshire is in at number 4 for running - anything to do with you @Northerner ?  West Yorks at number 2 for running and South Yorks at number 6.


Looks very busy near my house!


----------



## Adrasteia (Mar 9, 2016)

Lower population density up here i suppose so we don't register, but if we did the Bathgate Alps on my doorstep would be worth a mention! One to try if you are ever north of the border Matt!

http://visitwestlothian.co.uk/see-do/cycling/the-bathgate-alps/


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 9, 2016)

Adrasteia said:


> Lower population density up here i suppose so we don't register, but if we did the Bathgate Alps on my doorstep would be worth a mention! One to try if you are ever north of the border Matt!
> 
> http://visitwestlothian.co.uk/see-do/cycling/the-bathgate-alps/



Lovely part of the world around there.  I've been to Edinburgh a few times - not cycling though! I've also seen it plenty of times through watching Danny MacAskill videos (still mesmerised after watching several hundred times!!)  It's one area to keep in mind if I ever do my LEJOG!


----------

